# Dragon's Back Race, Wales, Sept 2012



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2012)

What I'll be doing (marshalling, not running, but hopefully some time in the hills) in early September: Dragon's Back Race in Wales http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...k-the-toughest-race-in-the-world-8073419.html

The author seems a bit confused about some things eg the married name of Helene Diamantides - she's now Whitaker, the sex of marshal is is / was also a Games Maker - he doesn't seem to believe that person could be female! I'm sure that's due to author, reknowned for "Feet in the Clouds" book about fell running, not Shane the organiser. Also, there's no mention of the vegetarian food for all. 

Race website is http://www.dragonsbackrace.com/


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for this Copepod, just my kind of thing - reading about it, not attempting it!  Shame about them not getting your gender right in the article, I hope you have a brilliant time and that everyone stays safe.  I wonder if they are doing a documentary about it? If not, I'll look out for reports, especially the one from our on the spot correspondent!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm sure there will be coverage, probably on Dragon's Back and Sleepmonsters websites, possibly Independent, too. However, there won't be mains electricity or good, if any, mobile signals from overnight campsites, and I'll be too busy looking after competitors (and myself - keeping kit dry and getting enough sleep will be challenges, I expect) to post any reports from the field. However, I'll report back here once I get home. I think there will be TV coverage, but probably only on Welsh TV (until someone from another part of the country / world wins) initially and later on endurance sports channels - typically Sunday morning, around 0700 - 0800, on Channel 4. 

If you haven't already read it, you'd enjoy "Feet in the Clouds" by Richard Askwith - one chapter is about Helene Diamantides and Martin Stone winning Dragon's Back in 1992.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

Copepod said:


> If you haven't already read it, you'd enjoy "Feet in the Clouds" by Richard Askwith - one chapter is about Helene Diamantides and Martin Stone winning Dragon's Back in 1992.



Yes, I read it a few years back - might dig it out again to get me in the mood. C4 might be too full on with the Paralympics but hopefully something will appear eventually.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 29, 2012)

Packing for Dragon's Back nearly finished, ahead of 2 days & 1 night volunteering at Olympic Park, plus family visit on way to Wales - very different clothing & other kit required for each destination 

Just finished a specialised word list of moutain, race etc terms, in English, Welsh, Spanish, French, German & Italian, which might have a wider use - might remove Welsh for races outside Wales!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Packing for Dragon's Back nearly finished, ahead of 2 days & 1 night volunteering at Olympic Park, plus family visit on way to Wales - very different clothing & other kit required for each destination
> 
> Just finished a specialised word list of moutain, race etc terms, in English, Welsh, Spanish, French, German & Italian, which might have a wider use - might remove Welsh for races outside Wales!



Hope everything goes well Copepod, I will be following what I can of the race  Hope everyone makes it round safely!


----------



## Steff (Aug 29, 2012)

Hope it goes well Copepod


----------



## Copepod (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the good wishes. I'm pretty sure there will be drop outs each day, with perhaps 60 - 70% of starters finishing on day 5. Not even sure how many will make it the the start line.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. I'm pretty sure there will be drop outs each day, with perhaps 60 - 70% of starters finishing on day 5. Not even sure how many will make it the the start line.



Enjoyed watching the video of the 1992 race on the website - seemed to be a few news reports chained together. Hopefully there will be something similar, if not more sophisticated this time around. Spurred me to start reading 'Running Crazy' about the 100 Club (people who have run 100 marathons or more!).


----------



## Copepod (Aug 30, 2012)

I think it was daily news reports made into a single film.

I don't remember hearing anything about it in Sept 1992 or before or after - but then, I was in South Greenland from mid July to end Aug, then home in Newcastle upon Tyne for a few days, then south to join a TA Field Ambulance unit to provide medical cover for Farnborough International Airshow (where the majority of injuries were caused when fellow unit members twisted ankles playing rounders on rough ground on airfield perimiter!), then we went to Dorset for a few days windsurfing and rock climbing! Anyway, sounds like the Paras had Dragon's Back covered!


----------



## HelenM (Aug 30, 2012)

> Spurred me to start reading 'Running Crazy' about the 100 Club (people who have run 100 marathons or more!


I started running again, soon after diagnosis. On one of the forums there was a lady(Plodding Hippo; she's well know) She gave me a lot of useful help. When I ran my first marathon she was also running and gave me a great deal of moral support.
At the time I think she'd done less than 50 marathons. Six years later, in July she finished her 200th!
When she's not running, she's a nephrologist so has a lot of diabetic patients; that's why she took an interest and was so helpful in those early stages,


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2012)

HelenM said:


> I started running again, soon after diagnosis. On one of the forums there was a lady(Plodding Hippo; she's well know) She gave me a lot of useful help. When I ran my first marathon she was also running and gave me a great deal of moral support.
> At the time I think she'd done less than 50 marathons. Six years later, in July she finished her 200th!
> When she's not running, she's a nephrologist so has a lot of diabetic patients; that's why she took an interest and was so helpful in those early stages,



Wow! I think the most run is somewhere around 800 and the book says that the youngest to achieve 100 was only 23! I'm not actually sure how many I have done - probably only in the 15-20 range, so I very much doubt if I'll ever make 100. In fact, I haven't completed a marathon since 2003 - breaking my leg in 2004 and then getting diagnosed in 2008 has really had a big impact on my ability to train for longer distances, particularly the leg as it has altered my gait and I get injured much more easily.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 1, 2012)

HelenM said:


> I started running again, soon after diagnosis. On one of the forums there was a lady(Plodding Hippo; she's well know) She gave me a lot of useful help. When I ran my first marathon she was also running and gave me a great deal of moral support.
> At the time I think she'd done less than 50 marathons. Six years later, in July she finished her 200th!
> When she's not running, she's a nephrologist so has a lot of diabetic patients; that's why she took an interest and was so helpful in those early stages,



Will have to start thinking who Plodding Hippo marathon running nephrologist could be! Hope to "run" into her one day


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing to see that Helene Whitaker won the women's race 20 years on, and 4th overall!  Wow!!!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep, Helene is an amazing woman - I'm honoured to have met her. 

Martin Stone, the bloke she ran with in 1992 came along to speak at the competitors' briefing, but didn't even start, partly due to other commitments. 

Three other 1992ers started, and 2 other completed every step - Joe Faulkner (M50), Wendy Dodds (W61 - oldest competitor in 2012) - and Steve Dubieniec (Joe's partner in 1992) came back from New Zealand where he emigrated a few years ago and ran almost the whole way, entertaining me with tales of South Island, where I'd spent 6 months in 1995/6. There was only one Big Dragon trophy, for first person home - Steve Birkenshaw, but all who reached Carreg Cennan Castle got a Little Dragon, presented by Helene. More hugging and kissing and much less formality than at Olympic / Paralympic medal ceremonies 

Overseas competitors found it especially tough, as, despite warnings, most had trail running / ultra running experience, but did not have mountain marathon / running & navigating in trackless mountain / moor terrain. Most completed at least half of each day's route. In fact, the Spaniards coined the phrase "Spanish Dragon" for their shortened version.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 18, 2013)

*TV programme online (S4C, so in Welsh)*

For the next few days, this programme is available on S4C Clic (catchup service) - see http://www.s4c.co.uk/clic/e_level2.shtml?programme_id=513820860 

Scenery is worth watching even if you don't speak Welsh, and all words spoken by competitors and marshals are in English.

Helps to know that Ra Cefn y Ddraig = Dragon's Back Race.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2013)

Copepod said:


> For the next few days, this programme is available on S4C Clic (catchup service) - see http://www.s4c.co.uk/clic/e_level2.shtml?programme_id=513820860
> 
> Scenery is worth watching even if you don't speak Welsh, and all words spoken by competitors and marshals are in English.
> 
> Helps to know that Ra Cefn y Ddraig = Dragon's Back Race.



Thanks for this Copepod, I will set aside some time tomorrow to watch!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 29, 2013)

What did you think of the film, Northerner?


----------

